

The Best Ways to Consume the Web - cjdarnault
http://claytonwrites.com/the-best-ways-to-consume-the-web/

======
cjdarnault
The constant stream of digital content can be overwhelming sometimes and it
can be difficult to keep up with the Internet. As a writer and a power user of
said internet (as many of you probably are), I take a step back and analyze
the most efficient ways (in my opinion) to consume information on the web.

